# did anyone notice...



## akward_silence91 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bert Langwerf is selling like half of his farm? His condition is not good right now and we should really keep him in our thoughts. It looks like he can't do it much longer and where will all those tegus go?


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 2, 2008)

i knew his condition was not good but i did not know what he was doing with all his animals. so he is selling most of them? where did you find this out?

there is another thread about this: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2000">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2000</a><!-- m -->


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah, i guess you can consider this a seperate thread cause of the farm part. I haven't spoken to him yet about, but maybe tonight, because i'm ordering my tegu tonight. Hope i can still get one cause i gave him some money already lol. 

This is where i found it on his site. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://agamainternational.com/home.html">http://agamainternational.com/home.html</a><!-- m -->


----------

